# Desert Gobies (Chlamydogobius eremius)



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

Okay, so I didn't stop with the kuhli's. I also got 3 desert gobies to go in my 8 gallon which I am certain is overloaded by now. Such comical little fellows. My stiphodon algae eating goby is out lot now, he used to hide rarely coming out. Now he seems more comfortable. And of course the swamp darters are thrilled to have more bottom dwellers that have their coloration.

Does anyone have any experience with these little guys?

I'm now minus 2 on the twelve step program. Yikes!!


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

These guys are so comical. They hop around the bottom, and live to eat ... lol. They are getting frozen cyclops, BBS and daphnia, plus live tubifex. Their tummies get so full, even in the pet store they had gorged themselves. I've cut back a little on the feeding. But they are still very hungry all the time. One sits on top of the hornwort half out of the water every morning waiting for feeding time. Scared me half to death the first couple of days. I thought it was a goner. Mine are not as colorful as the one in the picture. Perhaps all of mine are females or just young. They do keep uprooting my java ferns. I finally weighted them down. No ornaments in the tank to topple, so not to worry. I don't have a sand substrate, just my usual purple gravel. They are doing fine with that. I only moved the gold neon out of that tank. And so far so good with the water parameters. Ten days with no ammonia, nitrite or nitrate spikes. They grow to about 2.5 inches. Mine are just 1.5 inches right now. So I'll continue to monitor the tank. Thanks for the info, and for rescuing my orphan thread. 

Let us know if you find some. They are worth the effort.


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

I'll try to get some pics tomorrow for you. But be forwarned, my camera is not very good.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

I assume these are brackish water fish like most of the other goby, puffers, and skats?


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

Sad news, I lost one of my desert gobies today. The pair, male and female (one has black in its dorsal fin indicating a male) drove the little one out. It was the one I saw perched on the hornwort. Water parameters are still good. The recommended number to buy is three. But it appears the dominant pair didn't like a third wheel.


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

Wish I could run out and get 3 more. But I got the last three. Maybe I'll try for more next year when they come in again.


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

I wish I could go aquabid or ebay. I used to, and had them delivered to me at work. But alas, I did too much of that and the boss forbids any more shipments. And I can't take time off work to go pick them up either. One LFS I go to uses different suppliers than the other one I go to. So, not available at that one. And the other store only gets in small quantities, and then difficult to restock, especially in this economy. When I see them next, I grab them. Aquabid has a couple of desert goby auctions going on if you are interested.


----------

